# Lake Fork - Wire Alert



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Rich said:


> There is a low hanging wire on the Lake Fork of the Gunnison.
> It is about a quarter mile below the Gates Campground.
> It is in a small Class 2 drop. Not at all visible till the last moment.
> At 700 cfs at the Gateview gauge it was too low to get under in the
> ...


* The Gate. One gate.


----------



## Sundancer (Jun 3, 2016)

I was with Rich and was the lead boat, the cable is very low, and it was only luck that I was able to see the cable at the last minute and duck under it. I will keep you all posted if I hear anything from the Sheriff.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

I always carry wire cutters on the lake fork . Thanks for the beta


----------



## Sundancer (Jun 3, 2016)

*Sheriff update*

The Gunnison sheriff called me last night, and said that the cable across the river is intentional . The rancher told the sheriff that she put it up to protect her cattle. The sheriff said it was legal and she owns both sides of the property on the river!!!!!!

He stated that this is not the first time that she has been in altercation with boaters. 


Be careful if you boat this section.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

*Cattle safety more important than your neighbors...HMMM*

Thanks for the update. The long history of crazy landowners on the Lake Fork continues. I could share some of my own stories of gun toting lunatic confrontations on the Fork. Funny how some people view cattle as a greater safety issue than humans. I bet if a boater was injured or drowned by that cable, the land owner would soon discover how "legal" it was. Funny though how fences and cables like that seem to "disappear" during high water. Happy boating and safety first!


----------

